# Smoked Peppercorns?



## jacob fenton (Jul 5, 2011)

My girlfriend got me a couple ounces of Smoked Peppercorns for Christmas last year and since then I grind them into everything I cook.  The problem is that i am starting to run out and the store that she bought them from has gone out of business.  I'm new to smoking and was wondering is anyone had any ideas how I could do this on my own.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 5, 2011)

Just cold smoke them as you would anything else.  When I do peppercorns I put in some unsalted, raw almonds in the same pan.  The almonds will not only pick up the smoke but also the pepper flavor and will be to die for!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> Just cold smoke them as you would anything else.  When I do peppercorns I put in some unsalted, raw almonds in the same pan.  The almonds will not only pick up the smoke but also the pepper flavor and will be to die for!


I like that idea!


----------



## jacob fenton (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it possible to cold smoke with a Brinkmann ECB?


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 6, 2011)

Absolutely, you can use you ECB!

That might be a little overkill for a plate of peppercorns, but it should work

OR, since you're gonna cold smoke them, use a smaller cardboard box cold smoker

Here's an post on using a cardboard box cold smoker:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99316/cardboard-box-cold-smoker

You'll need to make a cheap smoke generator.  You can use a soup can, soldering iron and some chips.

Looks like a fun project!

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 6, 2011)

i like it


----------

